# Radiator leaking



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

So, yesterday I went to change my oil and happened to notice that my radiator is leaking a bit. It isnt a lot, but with the craptastic midwest winter hitting I dont want it getting worse. The car is only a 2011 but just over the mileage for the warranty so VW will not cover it. Instead of spending $200 on a VW radiator has anyone else had this issue of the side tank leaking at the core at the seal as well or would this probably be a strange issue that only I was blessed with? I dont really trust random radiator companies much. Is there any other options for even aftermarket I am not finding?

Thanks


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't speak to the issue being a regular occurrence or not, but I do know that Mishimoto is a common radiator choice in the aftermarket for a lot of people that have had to replace theirs. I would check with them on price and availability, but they were a little cheaper on the Jetta radiator when I was looking.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, I was just looking at their site and noticed their radiator said mk5 2.0t only. I am wondering what the difference if any between the mk5 and 6. Are the all aluminum radiators worth the extra money?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

SquattyD said:


> Thanks, I was just looking at their site and noticed their radiator said mk5 2.0t only. I am wondering what the difference if any between the mk5 and 6. Are the all aluminum radiators worth the extra money?


I would just check the P/N for the factory radiators and see if they are the same. If they are, then bingo. As for if they are worth it, I think if you are replacing a broken part the cost difference is worth it. However, I wouldn't spend the money for an upgrade in this case if I wasn't already going to have to buy a radiator.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

OP, I'd upgrade my rad if I were you --and I'd buy them sexy IE coolant hoses too.

I seriously HATE replacing radiators, coolant hoses and whatnot. I'll spend extra change to do it less often --I hate it. I hate it so much...


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I will be saving up for a different radiator then. Just gotta do the research and see if my radiator is different than the one out there. 

I didnt see that IE had coolant hoses, that will definately happen if the radiator is coming out. 

Thanks again guys


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, so here is what I have ans a little more help would be great if anyone knows. IE confirmed that their mk5 hoses fit the mk6. Now the hard part, I cannot find any info on the radiator except a gti radiator will not work, but the mk5 r32 radiator looks the same but no info on dimensions or fit or anything. If The mk6 radiator and rabbit radiator are the same, then the r32 is a different part. Im just not sure what makes it different.

I would really not mind the extra 30 bucks for an all aluminum radiator.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, so here is what I have ans a little more help would be great if anyone knows. IE confirmed that their mk5 hoses fit the mk6. Now the hard part, I cannot find any info on the radiator except a gti radiator will not work, but the mk5 r32 radiator looks the same but no info on dimensions or fit or anything. If The mk6 radiator and rabbit radiator are the same, then the r32 is a different part. Im just not sure what makes it different.

I would really not mind the extra 30 bucks for an all aluminum radiator.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

SquattyD said:


> Ok, so here is what I have ans a little more help would be great if anyone knows. IE confirmed that their mk5 hoses fit the mk6. Now the hard part, I cannot find any info on the radiator except a gti radiator will not work, but the mk5 r32 radiator looks the same but no info on dimensions or fit or anything. If The mk6 radiator and rabbit radiator are the same, then the r32 is a different part. Im just not sure what makes it different.
> 
> I would really not mind the extra 30 bucks for an all aluminum radiator.


Why won't a Golf R or GTI radiator work?


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Pretty sure that the hose routing is totally different, and dimensions might be a bit too. The R32 rad is what you need, we have the same radiator support. The two knocks I've read on the mishimoto are fitment (you'll have dimensional inconsistencies with any sort of all-aluminum welded piece) and leaking at the connection to the own hose- problem averted if you get the IE hoses.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the confirmation on the radiator. From the reviews of the mishimot radiator and others like it, it seems to be the most consistant with good fitment compared to others (not just for vw). I guess when I get the funds up after paying taxes and Christmas stuff, we will see if it fits good or not.

And as far as the gti radiator, we have the outlet and inlet on the drivers side where they have it on both sides.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I'd like to see pics of the fitment?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'd like to see pics of the fitment?


x2
and which one did you buy? gti or r32?


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright, so I got the mk5 r32 radiator and installed it today. Everything actually fit really good. Only difference is the r32 fan shroud must be a bit taller because the lower screw holes were about an inch or 2 off. I did go off of recommendations from others that added another o-ring to the hose fittings. Also had to switch the screws for the fan shroud and a/c condenser to metric machine screw. I didn't get any pictures during the install since I was trying to hurry but I will try and snap a few during the day tomorrow. I ended up putting about a gallon and a half of coolant back in as well, so compared to what draind out, there seems to be quite a bit more capacity.


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice work!. In for those pics for sure. My mk5 rabbit is getting geriatric so this is going on the list.

Sent from a mobile device via Tapatalk.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

I know these pictures suck since the bumper is on and there isn't much to see. This first picture shows the condenser on the radiator shroud at the bottom left side where I had to notch it with a razor blade.



The rest are bad attempts to show the fitment and my wonderful zip tie job to keep the fan shroud secured at the bottom.











It is hard to see in the pictures, but I have the fan shroud zip tied around the end tanks on the radiator. There is plenty of space between the cooling fins to slide a zip tie through without it touching anything but the end tank. Note that this is temporary until I can make up some kind of bracket. And because the shroud is shorter, the bottom of it rides on or at least very close to touching the fins so I was able to slide some aircraft silicone baffle seal to prevent chaffing. The zip ties hold the shroud tight enough that they stay put. I am trying to figure something else out a little more permanent. If anyone has any ideas, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## boboman- (Nov 11, 2013)

Does it rattle at all with the zip tie method? Thanks for the pics! 

Oh and..Do you live on a dirt road ? :O 

Sent from a mobile device via Tapatalk.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually doesn't rattle at all, very secure. I just know what heat dies to plastic. Probably wont last but a couple months. And my parking lot at work is gravel, drives me up the wall! I cant keep anything clean.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

I wonder if we can use the R32 fan shroud....


Thanks for doing this BTW :beer:


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

No problem, I'm glad to know there is one more thing that works, and I would assume the r32 fan shroud would work perfect. I don't have the funds to try it out but would probably be the best solution. I was also thinking about sending Mishimoto an email telling them if they just added 2 more screw spots on the fan shroud side that it would work for both cars perfectly fine.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

SquattyD said:


> No problem, I'm glad to know there is one more thing that works, and I would assume the r32 fan shroud would work perfect. I don't have the funds to try it out but would probably be the best solution. I was also thinking about sending Mishimoto an email telling them if they just added 2 more screw spots on the fan shroud side that it would work for both cars perfectly fine.


Great idea, I might give that a shot as well.

Edit: Just browsing their website and saw they make aluminum shrouds, but not for VW... that could be a another option for them..


----------

